
How Apple Fumbled the Voice First Future - qubit23
http://highscalability.com/blog/2018/1/22/how-apple-fumbled-the-voice-first-future.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HighScalability+%28High+Scalability%29
======
TokyoKid
What voice first future?

